

Medoo 0.9.6 is released - qatrix
https://github.com/catfan/Medoo/releases/tag/v0.9.6

======
qatrix
Add support for multi-order

Add support for advanced LIKE matching

Add support for negative LIKE

Add support for using SQL functions

Bugs fix and some improvement

